# Rifle or Aussie?



## huntnfish247 (Feb 5, 2007)

Hey everyone I was wondering what you guys thought, I bought some nymphs from the fly shack and now was thinking about heading out for some steel, what river do you guys think would work better with nymphs? How are the rivers running currently? Thanks for any info.

Aaron


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

The Au Sable is gonna be way more fishable then the Rifle this time of year. The AS is low, clear(CRYSTAL) and cold still. Fish are in winter mode, and will be for the next few weeks, unless we get a good warmup. From my experience, bugs are very solid in March-early April on the Au Sable river, but eggs will always get fish.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

I haven't fished the rivers in awhile, but thinking of getting back into it. I used to almost always use spawn when I could, but would always carry some of the basic laytex wigglers, spring wigglers, and wooly buggers with me. Used to tie up those basic patterns, but didn't use them enough, so sold my vise and tying stuff. Waxworms used to be the early bait until you got a hen, then it was go time. Nothing better than fresh steelie spawn. Into mid/later april the bugs did better than March. Don't know how much it has changed, but haven't been up there in about 8 or so years:yikes: Wow, I have to buy some waders now, thats too long!


----------



## fishingfanatic (Jan 26, 2011)

Fished the rifle yesterday for awhile then prospected. Results yielded no fish but man it felt good to trade in the short poles for the long poles. River is a wee bit high as you can expect but larger problem is that its like milk chocolate. Give it a few days and whala, fish on. While prospecting I ran into a guy that moved up from Texas & was trying it out for his first time at a public site. He made it half way across river & "down went Frasier." Human bobber made it back to his truck undressed & the Avalanche disappeared down the road. Got lucky this time, hopefully he learned something. Monday= game on.


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

The Rifle is high and running fast right now. I still have some snow around the cabin that needs to melt so your going to have the run off for a little bit calling for 40s today and Sunday and then a chance of low 50s on Monday.


----------



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

fishingfanatic said:


> Fished the rifle yesterday for awhile then prospected. Results yielded no fish but man it felt good to trade in the short poles for the long poles. River is a wee bit high as you can expect but larger problem is that its like milk chocolate. Give it a few days and whala, fish on. While prospecting I ran into a guy that moved up from Texas & was trying it out for his first time at a public site. He made it half way across river & "down went Frasier." Human bobber made it back to his truck undressed & the Avalanche disappeared down the road. Got lucky this time, hopefully he learned something. Monday= game on.


Lmao, Down went frasier.... That was awesome:lol:


----------

